

RIP Adam Yauch: Beastie Boys MCA Passes Away at 47 - bomatson
http://www.pitchfork.com/news/46406-rip-adam-yauch-of-the-beastie-boys/

======
kjf
As sad as it is that a music pioneer has passed away, I don't think this
belongs here.

